# CANAL ROAD!!!!!



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

check it out :bigok:
Team Scuba - Canal Road - Creepin - YouTube


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Great vid as always. I swear I need to move closer to y'all I'd be out there every day.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

we drive 2 hours to ride here lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mini bigger what part of la u from


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not good for the one that rolled over. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Always enjoy watching you guys ride, one of these days I will make the drive preferably when it's warmer lol 

Thanks for the video!


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

What kind of bike was that that flipped in the water? Not the rzr the other one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

i live near baton rouge. kirkland we had a big group of guys come down here from tennessee to ride!

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------

the bike that flipped was a kingquad


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like a good time except for the kingquad.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Man you guys do ride some deep water.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

thats the only way we ride!


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

They had a load of people out there sat. Good time


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Ya'll are insane!!! Awesome video, but dang! That's deeeeeep!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

That is awesome. Nice vid!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

insane? nah, just having fun! thats a normal ride! always try to find the deepest holes!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nice but that was deep.....


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

mini bogger said:


> i live near baton rouge. kirkland we had a big group of guys come down here from tennessee to ride!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------
> 
> the bike that flipped was a kingquad


Not far from me. I live in big breaux bridge (crawfish capital). Hope the guy on the king didnt have no damage. Love ma king. Yet again amazing video


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Not far from me. I love in big breaux bridge (crawfish capital). Hope the guy on the king didnt have no damage. Low ma king. Yet again amazing video
> 
> 
> I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


**** u just up the road from me I'm in st Martin


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

team anyting goes was at canal Saturday with us. I think a few of their guys are from breaux bridge



sent from my iPad using tapatalk. check out my YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/samhjr63


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

mudking1199 said:


> **** u just up the road from me I'm in st Martin


 

yup. Not far, whats ya name may know u?

---------- Post added at 07:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------



mini bogger said:


> team anyting goes was at canal Saturday with us. I think a few of their guys are from breaux bridge
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my iPad using tapatalk. check out my YouTube channel: SOUTHERN MUD RIDERZ - YouTube



yes sir alot of them are from breaux bridge, i ride with alot of them. hope we can all one day make a ride together


----------

